# Baby Blanket - Bernat Baby Sport



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I had 1 ball of Bernat Baby sport yarn (9.8 oz) and did up this small blanket. It is roughly 30 in square. Vertical stripes of mistaken rib and stockinette daubed with eyelets make up the pattern. I'm on a kick of using up bulking-sized yarns in my stash and I thought this one turned out rather charming. Being given away today!!!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

lovely


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Good choice of pattern for this yarn. Nicely done


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice! I have never used bulky yarn for baby items--I like it!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A very nice piece of work. Lucky recipient!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

A very beautiful blanket!


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very pretty, but I'm really taken by the tablecloth underneath it! I assume you knitted that too. Marylyn


----------



## JuliaShimwell (Apr 4, 2013)

I would also love to hear about the tablecloth!


----------



## thumper2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

lovely pattern too! great job!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely blanket. What a good use of your yarn. Great job.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

that is so pretty. I never could get the hang of doing lacy stitches. for some reason they never come out right. they give your blanket just the right delicate touch.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

OOoooOOooo! I love it! Beautiful work!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Information about the lace tablecloth can be found in a thread entitled "Knitted Tablecloth". www.knittingparadise.com/t-152920-1.html Also, for clarification, the size of the ball of yarn was huge (about 900 yds on one ball), but the yarn itself was fingering/sport weight.


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. Checking it out right now!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What lovely knitting!
Lucky baby.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This baby blanket is absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

You did a wonderful job Love it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Your baby blanket is gorgeous! Love the design and the colors!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your blanket is stunning! Is it your won pattern. Love the combination of the stitches and the colors. Thank you for sharing. And your tablecloth is amazing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Yes Kacey64 -- the pattern is my arrangement of stitches. I had several false starts until I found a combo which would give me a basically square piece given the limited amount of yarn that I had. I personally enjoy the "mistaken rib" appearance. On try #1, I used a solid stockinette; on try #2 I added a zigzag of eyelets, but decided that it would be problematic keeping the pattern balanced at the beginning and end and still maximizing the use of yarn; so on try #3 added eyelets, and on try #4 I finalized the vertical band widths. Thank you to everyone for your nice comments.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It is just gorgeous, love it


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

Your work is always beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful! My sister does charity knitting and baby blankets are her specialty. Where can we find the pattern?
Thanks


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

That's so pretty!


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice little gift for one ball o yarn. Very pretty


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

It's a very pretty baby blanket and I really like the variegated yarn!


----------



## gigitwins (Apr 15, 2013)

that is beautiful!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love your blanket. The colours are lovely. Lucky baby!


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colours. What pattern was this? Would love do make one.


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful baby blanket! Could you please share your pattern?


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

This is really pretty...great job! love the pattern you used!Did you make it up?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

The baby blanket is lovey, DeEtta. I love the way the stripes of ribbing set up the stockinette w/ eyelets. They compliment each other beautifully. Have to admit I sat here examining the table cloth, thinking, "I bet she did that too." You are amazing and continue to inspire.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Again I am learning something new, I had never heard of the mistaken rib before and I like it very much thank you for some knowledge this morning. The results really are a perfect balance and that is a good size for a baby blanket. You did say sport yarn am I correct and not the bulky was used? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Love it! Very nice job!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You're right! It IS charming!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

What a gorgeous blanket! Is there a pattern available to us?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely, very nice pattern.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

pretty


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty...


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

That is really gorgeous! If you ever write down the pattern, I would
LOVE to try it on my next blanket. Many Thanks!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Knitpicker2 said:


> Very pretty, but I'm really taken by the tablecloth underneath it!  I assume you knitted that too. Marylyn


Love the baby blanket but love the tablecloth more.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very pretty and I love the colours...


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I have this same yarn and would love to know how you made this blanket - number of stitches cast on, etc. Also, what is the mistaken rib? I am not familiar with this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Lucky recipient!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful...pattern you used?????


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OH MY! that little blanket is more than charming!!! Your pattern /design is SO appealing and shows off the yarn to its best advantage. I am wild about it. Well done!!!! Yes, if you do ever write down your pattern and are willing to share it I would be so thrilled and grateful. (And your tablecloth is absolutely gorgeous---an extraordinary piece of "art")!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I would love to know the pattern for the baby blanket. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the blanket great design could you share the pattern


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

kathycam said:


> Very nice! I have never used bulky yarn for baby items--I like it!


I didn't think Bernat Sport was a bulky yarn. I thought it was a sport weight yarn, between a fingerling and a DK. Am I wrong?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MaryAnne -- You are correct -- the yarn is a sport weight, in this case, closer to a fingering weight than a DK. I shouldn't have used the word bulk in my original description. What I had meant to say was that I was trying to reduce the volume of my stash and therefore trying to use up large space-consuming amounts of yarn -- and this single ball was a biggie.

To those who want a pattern -- I'll work on writing it up today and try and get it posted tomorrow. 

Thanks to everyone for your comments.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Wonderful! I would really, really love to have your pattern!


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

I really love it! I may have to try to make one.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thanks for posting a photo of this beautiful baby blanket. Love the Bernat yarn for softness and color.


----------



## Maradcaliff (Feb 16, 2012)

That's just beautiful. I am wanting to knit baby blankets for charity and this is so inspiringly!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

What a wonderful afghan! I, too, am looking forward to the pattern. You are truly amazing! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I had 1 ball of Bernat Baby sport yarn (9.8 oz) and did up this small blanket. It is roughly 30 in square. Vertical stripes of mistaken rib and stockinette daubed with eyelets make up the pattern. I'm on a kick of using up bulking-sized yarns in my stash and I thought this one turned out rather charming. Being given away today!!!


Beautiful.. so is the tablecloth its laying on! Did U do that? Love the pattern on this blankie.. :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I had 1 ball of Bernat Baby sport yarn (9.8 oz) and did up this small blanket. It is roughly 30 in square. Vertical stripes of mistaken rib and stockinette daubed with eyelets make up the pattern. I'm on a kick of using up bulking-sized yarns in my stash and I thought this one turned out rather charming. Being given away today!!!


SO PRETTY! Did you use the whole ball of yarn...none left over? Am working with the same kind of yarn, 10.5 oz....and wondering if I need to go buy more..... :?..... My blanket should be 35 X 42 when finished.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I had a little bit left over because I had to end at the end of an eyelet pattern repeat. finished piece was about 30" square. Sounds like you might need another ball, but that is dependent on your gauge. I found it a treat to knit with this yarn adn I loved the way the color worked up.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I'm going to try and post the pattern. Keep your fingers crossed. If this doesn't work then I'll have to wait for help on how to do it. IT WORKED!!!!! Happy Knitting to all of you.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I had a little bit left over because I had to end at the end of an eyelet pattern repeat. finished piece was about 30" square. Sounds like you might need another ball, but that is dependent on your gauge. I found it a treat to knit with this yarn adn I loved the way the color worked up.


Thanks for the input! You are probably right; I should have bought two skeins when I was at it...but if I don't use the second one, I can either make something else or return it. I agree with you, it really is nice working with it. You certainly did a great job on your blanket; somebody is going to be very happy with it!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you! Downloaded it and I will be making it! Love your pattern. Great idea using the markers - especially for people like me who have trouble keeping track! Thanks again!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

BLESS YOU!!!  THANK YOU , THANK YOU FOR POSTING THE PATTERN FOR US. HOW GENEROUS. I AM SO EXCITED...AND SO APPRECIATIVE FOR YOUR THOUGHTFUL SHARING OF YOUR TALENTS.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I'm going to try and post the pattern. Keep your fingers crossed. If this doesn't work then I'll have to wait for help on how to do it. IT WORKED!!!!! Happy Knitting to all of you.


Thank you!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

lovely, lovely, lovely


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

lovely, lovely, lovely


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very sweet.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful little blanket!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful combination of stitches and pretty yarn!


----------



## mary0838 (Jan 10, 2013)

That is very pretty but could you also included picture of the table cloth?


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is one gorgeous blanket. I would love to be able to make one like it.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful blanket.. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

that is just beautiful... You do lovely work.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I like !!!...you did very well !!!...Any mom would love it for their baby!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done. Looks lovely!-


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its very pretty.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty blanket,lovely work and colors. :lol: :lol:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I'm going to try and post the pattern. Keep your fingers crossed. If this doesn't work then I'll have to wait for help on how to do it. IT WORKED!!!!! Happy Knitting to all of you.


Got it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket and your tablecloth took my breath away, it is stunning. Fantastic work.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Very Pretty and I love your design + using up excess yarns. Great Idea!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> MaryAnne -- You are correct -- the yarn is a sport weight, in this case, closer to a fingering weight than a DK. I shouldn't have used the word bulk in my original description. What I had meant to say was that I was trying to reduce the volume of my stash and therefore trying to use up large space-consuming amounts of yarn -- and this single ball was a biggie.
> 
> To those who want a pattern -- I'll work on writing it up today and try and get it posted tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your comments.


Yes, I will be watching for the pattern as well. It is very pretty and different.
Oops, I guess you posted it somewhere. Where would I find it?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The pattern appears a little higher up in the thread. Happy Knitting.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks great! I love your pattern creation!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

baby blanket is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I'm going to try and post the pattern. Keep your fingers crossed. If this doesn't work then I'll have to wait for help on how to do it. IT WORKED!!!!! Happy Knitting to all of you.


Thank you for sharing the pattern, but I can't open it on my computer.


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Would love the pattern for this afghan. Very pretty!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh Thank You, I'll watch for the pattern as well! That's kind of you to do that for us!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I opened it will forward if anyone like . Anita


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice! Love the pattern you chose. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautifully done! Love your color and design choice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like the baby blanket pattern if you wouldn't mind sending it to me.
[email protected]
Thanks, Betty


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not only beautiful to the eye, the stitches are so even and the lacy panels are just the right touch. I also want to compliment you on letting us know the yarn you used. I find it a bit puzzling to see the photo and a brief; hot off the needles, made for a co-workers new baby, etc. Could we make that part of the description and include the name of the pattern, I know I'm pushing it a bit, but I must add that the place purchased, Ravelry, Etsy, an on-line site or wherever would be so appreciated. Do you ask for photos of the babies or whomever you are giving the item to? I have a photo book that I love to share with other knitters and just look at from time to time. My business card has a 7 mo. old baby in an outfit I made, she is 22 yrs old now. The album is precious.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lucille -- I'm not sure I understand all of your comments, but if this helps, the blanket was made as an exercise in using a ball of yarn -- since then I've found someone who can use it. The pattern is mine not purchased. And no I haven't asked for photos -- probably a bit late in my life to start now -- would have been a great idea many, many moons ago. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

You are so welcome. I would love to add your pattern to my book for babies, that is if you will part with it. I understand if you do not. Happy knitting. Lucille


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lucille -- you can find the pattern on page 5 of this thread.


----------



## Perksgirl46 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice pattern - nice colors too


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Perfect baby blanket . Love how the yarn works up x


----------



## Trishann (Jan 9, 2013)

could i have the pattern of this beautiful Baby Blanket -Bernat Baby Sport


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

bless you so much for the link! beautiful blanket.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Good Morning,
I knit baby blankets for charity and would love your pattern. However I cannot down load it. Would it be possible for you to type it in for me and also others who
would like it. Did you only use one skein of yarn? I just
purchased a 10.5 skein of Bernat Sport last week. 
Thank you so much for your help. Have a Blessed Day.
Loveseat


----------



## Needlesnwool (Mar 5, 2013)

Of course you gotta know that someone is going to ask if you'll. share the blanket pattern. That someone would be me! Lol ! Any chance Belle that you could put the pattern out there for us, I just adore it!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This is lovely!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I had 1 ball of Bernat Baby sport yarn (9.8 oz) and did up this small blanket. It is roughly 30 in square. Vertical stripes of mistaken rib and stockinette daubed with eyelets make up the pattern. I'm on a kick of using up bulking-sized yarns in my stash and I thought this one turned out rather charming. Being given away today!!!


Very pretty. The colours a nice.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely blanket!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

beautifully done! What a nice gift.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing the picture of this beautiful baby blanket and for going to all the trouble to write up and share the pattern with us. Just love it.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you so much Belle1. I have saved and printed this pattern. It is just too beautiful to ignore. Hoping my next grand child will be a girl to make this in a nice pink if not blue will do for a boy. Your wool colour has a calming effect.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Zinzin said:


> Thank you so much Belle1. I have saved and printed this pattern. It is just too beautiful to ignore. Hoping my next grand child will be a girl to make this in a nice pink if not blue will do for a boy. Your wool colour has a calming effect.


Just a suggestion, what about a very soft gray or wheat color? I am thinking unisex these days. Then you do not need to wait for the big "reveal".


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

linzers said:


> Just a suggestion, what about a very soft gray or wheat color? I am thinking unisex these days. Then you do not need to wait for the big "reveal".


Good Idea. I will get going, I do have a soft grey wool already.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Zinzin said:


> Good Idea. I will get going, I do have a soft grey wool already.
> 
> Well that's a double win. You get to start something while it's still exciting AND you get to use stash. Now you have to promise to show us your work when it's done. Only kidding about that. Have fun with it!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you do decide to market your pattern, put me on the list of buyers, please!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Could you please tell me where you got the pattern for that beautiful Baby Blanket? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Oldies check page 5, you'll find it as a download. Anita


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern for the baby blanket. I think this might work up faster that the 2 sided baby blanket I was going to make. My daughter who lives in Lima, OH said that the church she goes to collects them for the pregnancy center. I like doing things for charity.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought the Bernat Baby Sport yarn to make the blanket. At first I couldn't find the 9.8 oz skein. I didn't think they made those huge skeins. Plus it was on sale at AC Moore. There was a huge yarn barf when I pulled the yarn out from the center. It had to be at least 2 oz. I've had yarn barfs before but never this huge. I don't know how they get into the center of the skeins. I haven't had a knot yet. Maybe I'll get lucky and not have any.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I was in Joann's last Friday and they were having a sale of the large balls (I think they are now 10 oz) for only $5.99 -- my hand was twitching, but I resisted -- keeping in mind the original reason for making this blanket was to reduce the volume of my overall stash. The bottom line with this blanket is that you can make it whatever size you want -- basically you can follow the pattern until you are tired of doing it or you run out of yarn (whichever comes first) and then end. happy Knitting - barf and all.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what a beautiful blanket the colors are perfect for spring & i too love that yarn!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I cannot download the Pattern. Can You help an old lady out!
Loveseat


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

I cannot download the Pattern. Can You help an old lady out!
Loveseat


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

I wanted to come back on here and let you know that this blanket has stayed in my mind since you first posted. I am going to start making this blanket next as I finally have finished up my WIP! I am excited to make this and expect it will have years of love. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

It looks so pretty and snuggly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's really pretty Belle, I love it &#128158;


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that's so pretty!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You so very much!
I found the Perfect Baby Blanket on page 5 
I wanted something that didn't have too much lace work and your blanket seem to be the answer for me.


----------

